# Happy medium for Wolves and Coyotes



## great white hunter (Apr 3, 2006)

I have been looking for a caliber suitable for shooting wolves but, does not leave a exit hole on a coyote I can see through.

I was thinking a 243 win?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

243 would probably work but i am thinking something heavier for the wolves maybe a 270 and then look at reloading for the coyote fur.

Just my two cents i haven't looked into it a whole lot. I'm not sure that there is going to be a real good gun that fits that part


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I would try a 25-06 and shoot 100 Barnes X bullets. But a 243 is a good choice.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

badlander said:


> I would try a 25-06 and shoot 100 Barnes X bullets. But a 243 is a good choice.


Now you're talking!!

I suspect a 243 shooting bullets of the same construction in the 85's would work too. Here's how they (.244 85's) shoot at 200yds.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Picture brings up a interesting question. I always measure center to center. Seems more representative of the group in my opinion. How does everyone else measure their groups............ center to center or outside to outside?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I also measure CTC, I figured others could use the number on the calipers and subtract .244


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

ctc
xdeano


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

243 super short trust me you wont be depressed


----------

